# it was [month, season, year etc.]



## Gavril

As I understand it, _Olemme syyskuussa _means "It's September". But if I want to say, "It was September (at the time of the story I'm telling)", would _Olimme syyskuussa _be OK in most contexts? Are there alternative expressions with the same meaning (_Se oli syyskuu_, maybe)?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Olemme syyskuussa_ is correct but not very often said as it literally means _we're *in* September. _The most common phrase is _on syyskuu_ or in the past tense _oli syyskuu_ Using  _se_ as a subject is incorrect. For example: _Oli syyskuu ja olin ostoksilla hyvän ystäväni kanssa, kun huomasin unohtaneeni lompakkoni kotiin. _(It was September and I was shopping with a good friend of mine when I noticed that I had left my wallet at home.)

GOM


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> As I understand it, _Olemme syyskuussa _means "It's September". But if I want to say, "It was September (at the time of the story I'm telling)", would _Olimme syyskuussa _be OK in most contexts? Are there alternative expressions with the same meaning (_Se oli syyskuu_, maybe)?



It's September => Finglish: "September is" = _On syyskuu._

Rule of thumb: "it is" = _"on"_. (On totta; on syyskuu; on ilmeistä; on [infinitive / partitive], ...)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I forgot to mention that even though you usually begin with _on/oli_, use *must* use _kello_ when the hour and minutes on the *clock* are meant. Examples:

_on syyskuu
oli kevät
on aamupäivä
oli sumuinen päivä
_
But:
*kello*_ on kuusi _(it's six o'clock)
*kello*_ on kymmenen/kymmentä yli viisi_ (it's ten past/after five)
*kello*_ on puoli seitsemän _(it's half past six)

GOM


----------

